# [SOLVED] ibm thinkpad R51 VIDEO CONTROLLER



## foodboy11 (May 8, 2008)

Hello,


I have a IBM ThinkPad R51 2883-8QU. When i look at my drivers there is a yellow question mark next to Video Controller and Video Controller VGA Compatible.

Video Controller say the drivers are not installed.
Video Controller VGA Compatible say it is not configured correctly Please Help


----------



## Blue_Gene (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ibm thinkpad R51 VIDEO CONTROLLER*

Hi,

Have you gone to the lenovo website and downloaded the video drivers and installed them? If not, check out the lenovo website.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: ibm thinkpad R51 VIDEO CONTROLLER*

here is the link to the drivers page specific for your model. you should find the video controller driver here:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/quickPath.do?quickPathEntry=28838QU

or 

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...yind=0&operatingsystemind=49979&validate=true

download and install the chipset driver and the video driver (in this order).


----------



## foodboy11 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: ibm thinkpad R51 VIDEO CONTROLLER*

Hello, thanks for the reply it said the site has moved do u have a link to the download page if u do please let me have it Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: ibm thinkpad R51 VIDEO CONTROLLER*

try this http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/quickPath.do?quickPathEntry=28838QU
EDIT:
it's strange, it is the same site... just try it again.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: ibm thinkpad R51 VIDEO CONTROLLER*

try this one
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...yind=0&operatingsystemind=49979&validate=true

which looks to be the same page as the second link provided by Trigger. Or go to first one, and click the lenovo link at the bottom of the page where it says thinkpad stuff is on lenovo site. Select your model and when you find the download section and video drivers, that is the link.


----------



## foodboy11 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: ibm thinkpad R51 VIDEO CONTROLLER*

Thanks guys its fixed


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: ibm thinkpad R51 VIDEO CONTROLLER*

glad to know you got it fixed and yes at last the links worked.


----------



## angust (Jan 12, 2009)

I have installed the driver but it still does not fix the problem. What should I do next? I have 2 "Base System Device", 1 "Video Controller", 1 "Video Controller (VGA)" that is not installed.


----------



## angust (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok .. I mislook the chipset driver. now is all done.. thanks


----------

